# Kennels sale?



## EllieRWDaisy (Jul 23, 2016)

Hello all dont know if posting in the right but but im a dog walker and i am looking to expand and get large land and house with more rooms like kennels! Im in the uk , north yorkshire, but not too sure what or where to look for property with house and kennels and land? Any help?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Land agents and estate agents.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Have messaged you about one for sale.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

You could try searching on google and see what comes up. 

good luck !


----------

